# Post your B6



## cyclingday

I’m sure there must be a thread dedicated to this model, but after a cursory search, I didn’t find one.
So here it is!
Post your Schwinn B6.



I know what you are saying, “Gag me with another B6.”
But!
If you are looking at this thread, then that means you must secretly like them, or are at the very least, are curious about them.
These model Schwinn’s are some of my favorites among the favorites, from the balloon tire era.
This one is a 1947, Schwinn Flyer, with front and rear expander brakes and a 1” pitch, skiptooth drive.
Definitely one of the quick, go to bikes, when someone say’s, 
“Hey! Let’s go for a ride!”
So, let’s see your, B6.


----------



## saladshooter

Ina couple more days!!


----------



## island schwinn

My Radiant Rust 46.


----------



## lounging

1946 Henderson.  These tanks ride like butta!


----------



## lounging

Early '46 Excelsior


----------



## Rust_Trader

This Liberty B6 passed through my garage.


----------



## fordmike65

My B6


----------



## Autocycleplane

1941 B607


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

saladshooter said:


> Ina couple more days!! View attachment 1205776





I am in disbelief at first seeing this post, thinking, "Really dude? Your wife is going to allow a SCHWINN in your home?!?! "

But just realized it has a Roadmaster badge. Sneaky. I won't tell. Congrats on another super rad bike for the stable!


----------



## bicycle larry

heres one


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclingday

Nice, bikes guys!
Here’s another from my stable.


This one is a 1949 model, that was originally sold by Cervesi Bros. San Francisco.



So, I stopped by the old shop location the last time I was up in the Bay Area.
It was really cool to look at the old front door, and imagine seeing this bike being rolled out for the first time.
I’m sure the original owner was absolutely stoked to get such a fine bicycle to ride.


----------



## 1817cent

I have a few.  These are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## 1817cent

What is interesting about the red bike is that it glows in the dark.  Bobcycles found this bike in the Chicago area about 4 years ago and handled the sale when i purchased it.  The paint, red/ivory, is believed to be original and appears all the same on the entire bike.   Maybe some wierd Schwinn safety feature they were working on?


----------



## Notagamerguy

If i remember correctly this is a 49


----------



## OZ1972

Love my old colbolt blue & white "47" , rides so good !!!!!


----------



## cyclingday

fordmike65 said:


> My B6
> 
> View attachment 1205801




Saving room for one in every color.
Nice foresight, Mike!


----------



## GTs58

1941 BFG................Bike For Gary.  LOL


----------



## volksboy57




----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few cool ones to add...


----------



## John G04

markivpedalpusher said:


> A few cool ones to add...
> 
> View attachment 1206067




Double blue one in the front is a all time fav, awesome lineup!


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
That’s an amazing line up.
Hard to pick a favorite there, they all look so good.



Interesting, that the Two Tone Green was considered a standard color option, and didn’t have an extra charge applied to it.


----------



## tripple3

I searched too; here's an old thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-about-we-see-some-b6s.23087/
Beautiful bicycles!
Maybe someday I will find one in my price range.


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, Mark.
The problem with the search feature, is that if you don’t type it in, exactly as it was originally written, it doesn’t pop up using  key words, such as Schwinn B6.
I’m sure I would’ve eventually found it, after several pages of searching, but I was looking for something that would pop up, if someone just typed in B6.
The search feature here on the Cabe is only slightly better than useless.
Maybe someday, that is something that can be improved upon.


----------



## BFGforme

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I am in disbelief at first seeing this post, thinking, "Really dude? Your wife is going to allow a SCHWINN in your home?!?! "
> 
> But just realized it has a Roadmaster badge. Sneaky. I won't tell. Congrats on another super rad bike for the stable!



Don't count those chickens yet....


----------



## BFGforme

GTs58 said:


> 1941 BFG................Bike For Gary.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 1206008



This is cool!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane

I rarely regret selling bikes, this one was an exception.


----------



## cyclingday

Very nice!
I had a super clean,1947 Green & Ivory B6 from Albright’s in South Bend, Indiana.
“Where your daddy bought his bike, since 1914.”
I traded it away, and have also regretted it.
I think the curse of the B6, is that you always figure, you can get another one, so selling or trading is an easy decision to make.
Maybe too easy.


----------



## cyclingday

In 1938,
The concept for the Schwinn B6 was born.





Here is a 1939 model B6, with optional, Full Floating Saddle, Reverse Paint, 
Tan & Brown Gothic Fenders,
Knee Action Spring Fork, & Forewheel Brake.
This bike was originally sold by Hudson’s department store in Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I've had this one for 35 years. never even heard the term B-6 until I joined here. never had the fenders rack or chain guard until the last few years.
some day I will paint it black and creme.


----------



## deepsouth

1948 I used to own

.  Now residing in NorCal.





A 1951, currently one of my favorite riders


----------



## Joey Bombaci

My 1948 B6 Autocycle!


----------



## Schwinndemonium

May of



 1949.


----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## OZ1972

Schwinndemonium said:


> May ofView attachment 1207746
> 
> 1949.



Man thats very beautiful !!!!


----------



## keithsbikes

1949 patina


----------



## oldfart36




----------



## mwolfsheimer

1950 B-6  All Original except for seat.  Paint in great shape, 3-speed rear hub.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## 1817cent

Here is a nice 46.


----------



## barneyguey

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1212419



Beautiful Schwinn Flyer! Barry


----------



## charnleybob




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

San Fran Ride 2012   Green & Ivory Crusy B6



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Freqman1

I generally reserve the "B6" moniker for post war bikes and refer to the prewar bikes as Autocycles even though early postwar were still called Autocycles and prewar did have a "B" prefix for the B607 Autocycle Deluxe. That said here are mine... V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1208576



Love your B 6 !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972

Freqman1 said:


> I generally reserve the "B6" moniker for post war bikes and refer to the prewar bikes as Autocycles even though early postwar were still called Autocycles and prewar did have a "B" prefix for the B607 Autocycle Deluxe. That said here are mine... V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1213071
> 
> View attachment 1213075



That 2 tone blue is amazing & the one you built is outstanding !!!!!!


----------



## 1817cent

I agree 100% with the last two posts!  Absolutely fantastic bikes!


----------



## Gera686

Bfgoodrich


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## deepsouth

1950 . Just finished the clean up.


----------



## crazyhawk




----------



## Giraffe Rider

Very Nice Bikes!  I want a B6 ! !


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday

I get a Woody every time I see this bike.


----------



## cyclingday

They say, that Schwinn collecting, is all about color and condition.
I don’t think that’s necessarily true, but I do admit a certain weakness when it comes to unusually interesting colors, and who can argue when a bike is still in somewhat good condition?
So, when the opportunity arose, to pick up another Schwinn B6, I couldn’t resist adding this 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac, to the collection.



The color is listed as, Traverse Green & Ivory.
It’s really kind of a turquoise blue, but I guess it’s called Traverse Green, because the color is traversing from green to blue?
Anyway, it’s an odd color that Schwinn added to the lineup in 1940/41.
It’s usually paired up with Robins Egg Blue.
I liked the Ivory accents on this one, but when I saw this blue wall nearby, I thought I’d see how it looked, in contrast.
It definitely gave this shot, an interesting visual effect.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## oskisan




----------



## SJ_BIKER

An old 1946 I used to have.


----------



## my560sec

1949 Original Paint... 
Purchase From Original Owner... 
Used For His Paper Route...


----------



## my560sec

Schwinn Excelsior 1948 B6 Autocycle


----------



## 1817cent

This is a nice 46 or 47 B6.  Rides real well!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Billythekid

Well I scored had this delivered to my oldest sons playoff soccer game he’s 8 rides great Ned to get rid of this seat lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

found this one June 6th at the Marin "Roadie and Mountain" Bike swap. I must have been the only vintage guy there. 🙂 I strained my shoulder hauling this pig back to my truck. the tires did not want to roll since they were falling apart so I had to carry it. still hurts 😖.


----------



## 1817cent

My newest addition.  1950...


----------



## B607

My resto B6.  1950 frame.    Gary


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's the one from post 74 with temporary tires and some work done to get it going.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1228427



Dual drums with freewheeling drive hub!


----------



## cyclingday

1941 Chicago Cycle Supply, Cadillac.


----------



## BFGforme

Here's the beginning of one....


Fenders and chainguard coming from Bob and fork is at neighbor's getting color matched!


----------



## Lonestar

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1431917



New wallpaper! What a great pic & cool bike- Fantastic, Buddy!!


----------



## nick tures

still needs some work but its coming along !!


----------



## Freqman1

nick tures said:


> still needs some work but its coming along !!
> 
> View attachment 1445455



I could be wrong but don't think this is a B6. Unequipped (no fenderlight) is probably a B4. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Dreaming of talking the City of Newport Beach, Ca. into continuing the oceanfront sidewalk from 36th street down Orange Street.
Come on Man!


----------



## oldy57

1950 I picked up this summer. Restored long time ago, not correctly done but nice rider.


----------



## Jcv56

46 ace and 50 schwinn chilling with their short chubby bro the 24” phantom


----------



## Jcv56

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1546699
> View attachment 1546697
> Dreaming of talking the City of Newport Beach, Ca. into continuing the oceanfront sidewalk from 36th street down Orange Street.
> Come on Man!



I’m an Orange County native, we need a b6 cruise from hb to Newport!


----------



## farkasthegoalie

@buck hughes post your latest gem!!


----------



## buck hughes

latest find!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Really sharp looking bike.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Giraffe Rider

I just got my first B6 project bike from @onecatahula . Thanks Pete!
It rides nice! My Wife thinks I’m out of my mind! “You paid how much?”
The CABE is Cool!  —— Mark


----------



## MBlue6

Check out that dealer decal.


----------



## PCHiggin

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1547782



That is a beauty!! I'm guessing it has Cadillacs image on the badge?


----------



## cyclingday

PCHiggin said:


> That is a beauty!! I'm guessing it has Cadillacs image on the badge?






It does!
That’s the French explorer, and founder of the City of Detroit, Michigan.
Antoine de Cadillac


----------



## phantom

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1557761
> It does!
> That’s the French explorer, and founder of the City of Detroit, Michigan.
> Antoine de Cadillac



I remember him from my history lessons growing up in Detroit. I think he drove an El Dorado.


----------



## tech549

52  -  B6


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

Found my fathers B6 in garage. Have been told it is a 1946. Serial number X87388


----------



## phantom

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1547782



I would love to have a Cadillac badged B6 to park beside my wife's XT4


----------



## biggermustache

View attachment 1557820
My 1950. I’m the 3rd owner.


----------



## PCHiggin

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1557761
> It does!
> That’s the French explorer, and founder of the City of Detroit, Michigan.
> Antoine de Cadillac



Yep, My home town. Cool badge


----------



## cyclingday

Schwinn Phantom said:


> Found my fathers B6 in garage. Have been told it is a 1946. Serial number X87388



Outstanding find!
Be sure and check those battery compartments, in the tank and headlight, and remove the old decaying batteries pronto.
It looks like they may have already started leaking, so clean out any residue with baking soda, to help neutralize the acid.
Great family heirloom!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

Kick stand is same diameter, top to bottom. No taper.


----------



## Schwinn1776

What an awesome find😎👍 Clean, service & ride it! Enjoy


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

I have decided to sell my Father's B6, as shown in all previous pic's. Based on comments from members, I believe I is a 1946 or 1947, but not sure. I will sell this beauty as is for $1,000 plus any shipping cost. I live in Suffolk County, Long Island for those who may want to pick it up directly. This bike is 100% original, found last week in my Father's childhood home garage. I am not a collector, so I think she belongs with someone who will truly appreciate a piece of Schwinn early post-war history!


----------



## phantom

Schwinn Phantom said:


> I have decided to sell my Father's B6, as shown in all previous pic's. Based on comments from members, I believe I is a 1946 or 1947, but not sure. I will sell this beauty as is for $1,000 plus any shipping cost. I live in Suffolk County, Long Island for those who may want to pick it up directly. This bike is 100% original, found last week in my Father's childhood home garage.



You should move it to the classifieds or dond and start a new listing. Good luck with it. I would consider if no shipping was involved.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

phantom said:


> You should move it to the classifieds or dond and start a new listing. Good luck with it. I would consider if no shipping was involved.



Thank you. Where are classified's? How might I do that?


----------



## phantom

Schwinn Phantom said:


> Thank you. Where are classified's? How might I do that?



Go to the banner at the top of the page. Click on Forums. Scroll down to Classifieds Trade or sell complete bikes.


----------



## Schwinn Phantom

Thank you very much. I found and started an auction for my B6. Already @ $1,125 plus shipping.


----------



## Driftpr

*Recently came across this Schwinn Streamliner going for a two speed new departure set up.



*


----------



## OZ1972

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1547782



My favorite B - 6 on the cabe !


----------



## 1817cent

My latest B6.  Been looking for one of these for years.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## cyclingday

1817cent said:


> My latest B6.  Been looking for one of these for years.
> 
> Congrats, on the Two Tone Red.
> It looks great!


----------



## cyclingday




----------

